# Korda Subline



## Max1994 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
brauche für meine neuen Entohs 5500 eine neue Schnur. Ich brauche eine 0,35mm und da ich sie auch alle ganz voll machen möchte muss es eine 1000 Meter Spule sein, diese gibts im handel von beispielsweise der shimano technium nicht. Diese war mir aber sowieso etwas zu steif und daher hatte ich schonmal schnurdrall.
Benutzt jemand die Korda Subline? Sie soll ja nicht so steif sein und gut sinken. Habt ihr erfahrungen mit ihr?


----------



## tarpoon (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Korda Subline*

ich habe für diese saison eine spule subline in 0,35mm gekauft und schon aufgespult. alles in allem macht sie einen guten eindruck. sie ist sehr geschmeidig und probeknoten haben gehalten. allerdings lässt sie sich sehr leicht mit den zähnen durchtrennen. das spricht nicht wirklich für eine hohe abriebfestigkeit. da bin ich dann auf den praxisvergleich gespannt. eine im vergleich viel günstigere shimano beastmaster in gleicher stärke machte da einen viel robusteren eindruck. aber letztendlich müssen die schnüre in der praxis zeigen was sie können und nicht zwischen den zähnen)


----------



## goepfi74 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Korda Subline*

moin moin also ich möchte auch meine rollen neu bespulen und hatte auch die korda subline im auge was mich ein wenig abschreckt bis jetzt ist die tragkraft . es gibt aber auch von korda die "korda adrenaline" , beide schnüre werden ja als sehr weich und geschmeidig vorgestellt .
wäre nett wenn jemand hier mal seine erfahrungen über beide schnüre nieder schreiben könnte .
ich habe bis her immer die daiwa infinity duo gefischt , bin der meinung das es eine gute schnur ist allerdings könnte sie etwas geschmeidiger sein .
was ist  eigentlich der unterschied zwischen der korda subline und der korda adrenaline . grüße goepfi


----------



## Max1994 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Korda Subline*

Ja aber ich hab gehört, dass Korda die Tragkraft auf die Knoten bezieht.
Dann werden die Schnüre anderer Hersteller auch schon früher als angegeben am knoten reißen. Also eig. völlig ausreichend.


----------



## goepfi74 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Korda Subline*

habe gerade was rausgefunden .
die subline hat eine tragkraft von 12lb bei 35mm .
die adrenaline hat eine tragkraft von 15lb bei 35mm .
da hat die adrenaline schon mal ein pluspunkt .


----------



## EsoxKiller (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Korda Subline*

Moin Moin, dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu...


Also ich besitze die Subline in 0,35mm und muss sagen das ich bessere Erfahrung mit dieser Schnur gemacht als die Adrenaline in 0,35mm. 
Die Adrenaline verdrallt mir zu schnell und die Knotenfestigtkeit lies auch zu wünschen .
Bei der Subline ist keines von beiden der Fall.
Und die Angaben von stärke bzw. lbs kann ich getrost nicht widersprechen. 
Ich persönlich finde diese Schnur besser als die Adrenaline.
Aber das ist Ansichtssache.|wavey:


----------

